# "fake" Huffman



## jeep44 (Jul 30, 2013)

Here's my "fake" military Huffman-I don't know if I will ever come across a wartime frame, so I made this up from a pre-war Huffman-the wheels, hubs, handlebars and grips are all military parts, and the rest of the bike is period-correct Huffman, like the chainguard ,kickstand, and reflector. I'm not sure that Bevin bell is the right one-it's a Bevin, but seems a bit small. The seat cover is not right, but I haven't gotten to that yet. I don't have the truss rod brace yet,either.


----------



## Stony (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 6, 2013)

I think it looks great. Nice job.


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 6, 2013)

love those .120 spokes!


----------



## jeep44 (Aug 6, 2013)

I notice someone snagged an Eclipse front hub for cheap on ebay a day or two ago. I was watching it, but forgot to bid:o. Well, I hope it went to someone restoring a military bike.


----------



## Rustafari (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks awesome! I love those flat military colors.


----------



## jeep44 (Sep 3, 2013)

I made a couple of improvements today that are barely noticeable to anyone else, but made a quantum leap in correctness to me-I replaced the unknown fenders with a set of period-correct Huffman fenders, so now I have corrected that often-neglected detail-the angle of the rear fender stay is now almost horizontal with the ground, as it should be. I replaced the postwar civilian Delta Winner light ( I had hammered out the raised letters with a dolly) with a proper unmarked "Winner" (with the little screw in the tail). I replaced the home-made tire pump bracket with an original, and finally, I added a lower truss rod bracket. All that remains now, is to replace the pre-war frame with a wartime one. Definitely easier said than done......


----------



## DJ Bill (Oct 12, 2013)

Did you happen to hang onto the old non correct parts? They would be a step up for my bike if you want to let go of any of them.


----------



## jeep44 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sorry, but I'll probably use them on one of the other project bikes I have waiting to be looked at around here.


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice job. The bell looks like the correct one.


----------



## jkent (Oct 13, 2013)

Did you see the correct military set of wheels that sold on EBay a few weeks ago sold for $700 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131000594393?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## jeep44 (Oct 13, 2013)

Yes, I was watching that one just to see where it would end up. It was worth it, IMO.


----------



## jeep44 (Oct 13, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> Nice job. The bell looks like the correct one.





It's a Bevins bell, but it looks smaller than some I've seen in old photos.  Fun Fact: Bevins also made M1 Carbine magazines during WW2.


----------

